# Stress



## 15093 (Jul 27, 2006)

Hiya every1!I have just found out I have IBS and da doctor sez its mostly caused by stress.I get reli stressed all da time! Can ani 1 help me out and tell me how u deal wiv it? Thank u loads!


----------



## 16916 (Jul 26, 2006)

i'm stressed out all the time too, so i go to a psychologist. He is really helpful with my anxiety problems and helps me calm myself. Also i take a bath everynight which really helps with my stress & IBS. I hope that helps even though all the things i suggested are kind of obvious.


----------



## 22659 (Jul 1, 2006)

i'm not sure if this is an option, but if you have a boyfriend or a girlfriend or basically any buddy who you can cuddle with it helps alot. even if i go over feeling really bad, just laying there calms you down, plus the heat from your body can help the cramping and pain. and getting turned on never hurts!


----------

